
Slack Raises $80M Fund to Support Platform Strategy - bootload
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/12/15/slack-raises-80-million-fund-to-support-platform-strategy
======
bootload
_" The Slack Fund has invested in three companies so far, according to Mr.
Butterfield: Small Winds, a stealth startup focused on work productivity co-
founded by Ryan Block, a former editor of the tech blog Engadget; Xoxco Inc.,
which does business under the name Howdy and developed a project-management
bot that asks people what they’re working on and distributes the answers; and
Awesome, also in stealth, which automates work tasks such as running meetings.
All these products are being integrated with Slack."_

Startups still seem to be the R&D for more mature software companies,[0] ones
even as young as slack. [1]

[0] _" The test of any investment is the ratio of return to risk. Startups
pass that test because although they're appallingly risky, the returns when
they do succeed are so high."_ ~ "Startup equals growth: Deals" ~
[http://paulgraham.com/growth.html](http://paulgraham.com/growth.html)

[1] started in 2009.

